# Does this timing chain guide look good?



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I bought my 1994 D21 Ka24E 4x4 last year with 167k miles on it. It's had several owners so I don't have a clue what's been replaced. My valve cover has been leaking a bit so i decided to take it off, clean it up and replace it. In the process, i took a few pictures of the timing chain guide. To my eyes, it looks brand new. I can't see any wear...I guess the last owner(s) has replaced it?

Can someone tell me if it looks new to them? Does it look like the stock plastic one or a newer metal one?

Thanks!


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

the one on the left, (tensioner side) is always metal. They were never plastic. the plastic ones were the "loose side" which is the guide on the right side of the picture. From what I can see, it looks metal. the guide usually breaks in the middle and moves freely. see if it moves if you can get to it. but from this picture it looks metal.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

i just replaced my chain a few weeks ago, and by the looks of that the guides do look good, the only eye catcher im getting is that the chain looks like its has some wear in it


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

use a magnet to tell


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

zanegrey said:


> use a magnet to tell


I guess I could...I just assumed if it were metal it would be made of aluminum.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

noooo they are made of steel. aluminum would be too soft, and would probably wear away quickly.


----------

